# Scandisk o.ä. für Linux



## liquidbeats (24. August 2007)

Nabend, wollte mal Fragen ob es sowas wie Scandisk für Windows auch unter Windows gibt. Ich würde gerne die Festplatte Überprüfen lassen.
Bekomme so einen Hässlichen Fehler Segmentation fault, das deutet auf einen Hardwarefehler hin. Speicher ist durch und vollkommen i.o. Jetzt würde ich gerne die Festplatte Überprüfen lassen.

Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. August 2007)

Wenn Du einen Hardwarefehler vermutest und die Platten nicht vorsteinzeitlich ist koennten die Smartmon-Tools helfen. Diese bieten smartctl mit denen Du die Platte testen kannst. SMART-Support vorausgesetzt natuerlich.


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2007)

SMART habe ich nicht Aktiviert oder besitze ich nicht. Es ist ne 40 GB Platte IDE die an nem S-ATA Adapter angeschloßen ist.

und fsck habe ich gesucht aber es fehlen Pakete 

Grüße


----------



## Navy (24. August 2007)

Wie hast Du S.M.A.R.T. denn deaktiviert?
Welche Linuxdistribution verwendest Du?


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2007)

Wie DEaktiviert? Garnicht  Ich denke das Bietet die Platte oder Board nicht. Ka, weis nichtmal was das ist 

Distribution: OpenSuse 10.2

Habe aber mit der Funktion BadBlocks gerabeitet, demnach ist alles i.o.

Grüße


----------



## Navy (24. August 2007)

1. lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology

2. installiere smartmontools und führe smartctl /dev/$HDD aus ($HDD entspricht Deiner Platte, SDA z.B.) aus

3. fsck sollte bei SuSe auch bei sein


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> fsck sollte bei SuSe auch bei sein


Ne, nicht auf der DVD, Habe aber eben neue Installationsquellen Hinzugefügt, auch dort ist es nicht dabei. Jedenfalls unter Yast nicht auffindbar.

Grüße


----------



## nice2kn0w (24. August 2007)

machmal bitte ein :

                            rpm -qa | grep e2fs 

und poste die Ausgabe


----------



## liquidbeats (25. August 2007)

Ok habe ich gemacht.


```
bw24:~ # rpm -qa | grep e2fs
e2fsprogs-1.39-21
```

Das ist die ausgabe.

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2007)

Dann solltest Du auch fsck haben. Waere eh sehr verwunderlich wenn nicht.
Probier mal einen oder mehrere der folgende Befehle:

```
which fsck
```


```
whereis fsck
```


```
locate fsck
```
Du kannst auch mal fsck eingeben und anschliessend 2 mal Tab druecken, da solltest Du dann sowas wie hier sehen:


> fsck          fsck.ext2     fsck.jfs      fsck.msdos    fsck.vfat
> fsck.cramfs   fsck.ext3     fsck.minix    fsck.reiser4  fsck.xfs


----------



## liquidbeats (25. August 2007)

```
bw24:~/confixx-install # fsck
fsck           fsck.ext2      fsck.jfs       fsck.msdos     fsck.vfat
fsck.cramfs    fsck.ext3      fsck.minix     fsck.reiserfs  fsck.xfs
bw24:~/confixx-install # fsck
```
Locate usw. habe ich nicht drauf. Ist  jetzt wieder ne ganz frische Installation. Will nicht wissen wie oft ich das nun schon hinter mir habe.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Womit kann ich denn bestenfalls ein Image angelgen? Also ein Image der gesamten Installation. Mit Ghost möchte ich nicht Arbeiten. 1. Kommereziel, 2. die Neuen Versionen sind mir viel zu abgedroschen. Ich würde die Windows Platform ganz gerne komplett raus lassen, so als hätte ich keinen  Damit möcdhte ich sagen, keine WIn- Software zur Imageverwaltung (erstellen, Löschen usw.)

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2007)

Ich wuerde Dir dafuer PartImage empfehlen.


----------



## nice2kn0w (25. August 2007)

also wie Dennis auch schon geschrieben hat, fsck ist auf Deinem System ;-)

Ebenfalls erwähnenswert, gerade falls mal Hardware Abweichungen auftreten sollten ist REAR von Schlomo Schapiro und Mondo , welche beide eigentlich für Disaster Recovery gedacht sind.

http://rear.sourceforge.net/

http://www.mondorescue.org/


----------

